# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Отрывки из справочника «Русский язык».

## Zaya

«Русский язык», В. И. Кононенко, М. А. Брицын, Д. И. Ганич. Пока все они будут здесь, если открою соответствующие темы («Деепричастие», «Спряжение глаголов» и т. п.), то скопирую туда. Хоть это и пособие по русскому языку, но оно было написано для украинских вузов, поэтому авторы затронули сравнительную и даже историческую грамматику. Да, сразу предупреждаю, что издано пособие в восемьдесят каком-то году (так я и не уточнила), поэтому там есть специфические примеры и лирические отступления о Великом Октябре, которые я не убирала. )
_______________________________ 
  П р и м е ч а н и е.  Личные окончания глаголов русского и украинского языков имеют общее происхождение и в спряжении обнаруживают общие признаки. В то же время в каждом из языков сформировались и некоторые различия в спряжении. Так, 1-е лицо множественного лица в древнерусском языке имело окончания _-мъ, -мо,_ из которых русский язык унаследовал _-мъ,_ а украинский — _-мо:_ _сидимо, несемо, співаємо,_ хотя изредка в украинском языке встречаются формы без _о: ведем, співаєм._ В украинском языке во 2-м лице множественного числа ударение может быть на корне _(в’я´жете),_ на суффиксе _(співáєте)_ и на конечной части окончания _(ведетé, беретé)._ В русском языке конечная часть окончания никогда не бывает под ударением, а ранее ударяемый тематический _е_ изменился в _о (несёте, берёте)._ В 3-м лице можественного числа глаголы русского языка имеют окончание с твердым согласным _т (несут, носят),_ в украинском языке _т_ в окончании мягкий: _несуть, носять;_ мягкий _т_ в украинском языке и в 3-м лице единственного числа: _ходить._ Есть различия в чередовании согласных в формах настоящего и будущего простого глаголов I спряжения. В украинском языке заднеязычные _г, к_ чередуются с _ж, ч_ во всех лицах обоих чисел: _берегти — бережу, бережем, бережуть;_ в русском языке в 1-м лице единственного и в 3-м лице множественного числа такого чередования нет: _беречь — берегу, бережешь, берегут._
 В глаголах II спряжения чередование _б — бл, в — вл, м — мл, ф — фл_ в русском языке происходит только в 1-м лице единственного числа: _любить — люблю — любят; ловить — ловлю — ловят;_ в украинском языке такое чередование происходит и в 3-м лице множественного числа: _любити — люблю, люблять; ловити — ловлю, ловлять,_ что обусловлено отвердением губных и появлением вставного _л_ в данной позиции.
 Различия проявляются в русских формах глаголов _бежать — бегу, бежишь, бегут_ и украинских _бігти — біжу, біжиш, біжать;_ в русских _хотеть — хочу, хочешь, хотим_ и украинских _хотіти — хочу, хочеш, хочемо, хочуть;_ в русских _гнать — гоню, гонишь, гонят_ и украинских _гнати — жену, женеш, женуть._
(с. 275, §135. Спряжение глаголов)

----------


## Zaya

П р и м е ч а н и я.  1. В трудах В. А. Богородицкого, А. А. Шахматова в «Грамматике русского языка» АН СССР и других исследованиях в области склонения имен существительных в основу выделения типов склонения положен родовой и словообразовательный принципы, т. е. первым выделяется так называемое мужское склонение существительных с нулевым окончанием и существительных среднего рода на _-о, -е,_ вторым склонением называется женское склонение с окончанием _-а (-я)._ В этом пособии дана традиционная нумерация типов склонения.
 2. Современные типы склонения имен существительных в русском, как и в украинском и белорусском языках, исторически сложились на основе существовавших в древнерусском языке пяти типов склонения, которые определялись особым суффиксом основы. В современном распределении существительных по типам склонения в русском и украинском языках обнаруживается много общего, но есть и различия. Первое, второе и третье склонения в русском и украинском языках объединяют морфологически одинаковые группы существительных. Но в украинском языке выделяется еще и четвертое склонение, куда входят существительные среднего рода с суффиксом _-ат (-ят)_ в косвенных падежах, обозначающие названия молодых животных _(теля, ягня),_ соответствующие русским существительным мужского рода второго склонения, и с суффиксом _-ен-,_ соответствующие разносклоняемым русским существительным.
(с. 192, §109. Склонение имен существительных)

----------


## Zaya

Главные особенности имен существительных первого склонения таковы:
Е д и н с т в е н н о е     ч и с л о
<…>
 4. В русском языке существительные с основой на _г, к, х_ сохраняют заднеязычные в дательном и предложном падежах _(руке, ноге, мухе;_ ср. украинские _руці, нозі, мусі)._
(с. 193, §109. Склонение имен существительных) 
Больше об этих чередованиях можно прочитать здесь.

----------


## Zaya

П р и м е ч а н и е.  Деепричастия современных восточнославянских языков возникли из форм кратких действительных причастий древнерусского языка. Деепричастия с суффиксом _-а (-я)_ восходят к форме именительного падежа кратких причастий настоящего времени мужского и среднего рода. В украинском языке деепричастия на _-а (-я),_ употреблявшиеся еще в XIX веке _(ходя, стоя, сидя),_ в настоящее время не образуются. Русским деепричастиям несовершенного вида на _-а (-я)_ в украинском языке соответствуют деепричастия с суффиксами _-учи (-ючи), -ачи (-ячи),_ которые происходят от кратких причастий настоящего времени древнерусского языка в форме именительного падежа женского рода. В русском языке деепричастия несовершенного вида с суффиксами _-учи (-ючи)_ употребляются редко. Русские деепричастия совершенного вида с суффиксом _-в_ восходят к формам именительного падежа кратких причастий прошедшего времени женского рода. В украинском языке деепричастия с суффиксом _-в_ не образуются, так как они совпали бы с формой мужского рода глаголов прошедшего времени _(написав)._ Для образования деепричастий совершенного вида в украинском языке используются суффиксы _-ши, -вши: принісши, написавши, повернувшись._
(с. 286, §138. Деепричастие)

----------


## Zaya

П р и м е ч а н и е.  В древнерусском языке сравнительная степень имела краткую и полную форму. Краткая форма, закрепив за собой функцию сказуемого, перестала склоняться, а затем потеряла значения числа и рода, превратилась в неизменяемую форму. Полные формы приобрели значение превосходной степени. В своем прежнем значении сравнительной степени формы прилагательных с суффиксом _-айш-, -ейш-_ употреблялись в русском языке еще в XIX веке. В украинском языке краткая форма сравнительной степени вышла из употребления, а полная форма сохранила свое значение и используется в настоящее время как сравнительная степень.
 Наиболее продуктивный в русском языке суффикс сравнительной степени _-ее_ в украинском языке не употребляется. Превосходная степень (укр. «найвищий (или «другий») ступінь порівняння» образуется с помощью префикса _най-: біліший — найбіліший._
(с. 217, §114. Степени сравнения прилагательных)

----------


## Zaya

П р и м е ч а н и е.  Ударяемое окончание _-óй_ в именительном падеже единственного числа твердой группы прилагательных мужского рода (из древнерусского _-ъи)_ свойственно только русскому языку. В украинском языке ему соответствует _-ий: молодой — молодий, дорогой — дорогий._ В окончании родительного падежа единственного числа прилагательных мужского и среднего рода украинский язык сохранил древний согласный [_г_]_: синього._ В русском языке в окончаниях _-ого-, -его-_ согласный [_г_] фонетически изменился в [_в_], хотя сохраняется его прежнее написание. Прилагательные мужского и среднего рода в предложном падеже в украинском языке могут иметь окончание _-ому,_ происходящее из форм дательного падежа: _на широкому полі, на високому рівні_ (ср. русские: _на широком поле, на высоком уровне)._ Родительный падеж прилагательных женского рода в украинском языке имеет окончание _-ої,_ восходящее к древнерусскому _-оѣ, -еѣ,_ утратившему в русском языке конечный гласный: _чистої, синьої_ (в русском: _чистой, синей)._
 В русском языке прилагательные женского рода в творительном падеже единственного числа имеют параллельные формы с окончаниями _-ой, -ою, -ей, -ею_ (преобладает форма с _-ой, -ей)._ Украинский язык сохранил древнее окончание _-ою_ и параллельных форм не имеет: _широкою дорогою._
(с. 218, §115. Склонение имен прилагательных) 
Здесь маленькие квадратики (ѣ) — это неотобразившаяся буква «ять».  http://s48.radikal.ru/i121/0902/c4/deced0b95222.jpg  http://rus.1september.ru/2001/17/ris-9.gif  _Позже._
Видимо, что-то в настройках форума изменили, потому что теперь яти отображаются. По крайней мере у меня.

----------


## Zaya

От общих закономерностей отклоняются глаголы _бить, вить, лить, пить, шить,_ которые образуют форму повелительного наклонения без окончания с беглым [_е_], закономерно возникшим на месте древнего [_ь_]: _бей, вей, лей, пей, шей_ (укр. _бий, вий, лий, пий, ший)._ От глагола _лечь (лягу) — ляг_ (укр. _ляж),_ от глагола _есть (ем) — ешь,_ который восходит к древней форме _ѣжь_ (укр. _їж)._ 
П р и м е ч а н и е. В древнерусском языке для 2-го и 3-го лица единственного числа была одна форма повелительного наклонения с окончанием _-и,_ которое в безударном положении редуцировалось и утратилось. Во множественном числе повелительное наклонение имело суффиксы _ѣ_ и _и:_ _несѣм, идѣм, купим, пишим._ В связи с изменением [_ѣ_] в [_е_] в русском языке формы повелительного наклонения у ряда глаголов I спряжения совпали с изъявительным наклонением _(несѣм — несем),_ а у глаголов II спряжения они и в древности не различались. В украинском языке [_ѣ_] перешло в [_і_], и это обусловило сохранение особых форм повелительного наклонения 1-го лица множественного числа: _несімо, ходімо._
(с. 264, 266, §132. Категория наклонения) 
Здесь все символы, которые не отобразились, — это тоже яти.

----------


## Zaya

П р и м е ч а н и е.  В древнерусском языке _дъва, дъвѣ_ склонялись по двойственному числу. В родительном и местном падежах они имели формы _дъвою_ и _дъву_ (ср. остатки их в словах _двоюродный, двуногий)._ С утратой двойственного числа слова _дъва, дъвѣ_ стали изменяться по множественному числу. Форма родительного-местного падежа _дъву_ в русском языке стала основной для всех падежей _(двух, двум, двумя),_ а в украинском языке в качестве основы для падежных форм использовалась форма _двою._ К этим основам присоединились окончания, свойственные числительным _три, четыре: дву + х, дву + м_ (в украинском — _дво + х, дво + м)._ В украинском языке древнее окончание двойственного числа _-ма_ сохранилось в творительном падеже: _двома;_ его приняли и числительные _три, четыре: трьома, чотирма._ Смягчение _м_ в русской форме _двумя_ объясняется влиянием форм творительного падежа числительных _трьми, четырьми_ и творительного падежа множественного числа всех склоняемых слов, где _м_ мягкий.
(с. 226, §119. Количественные числительные)

----------


## Zaya

Для украинского языка характерно употребление причастий на _-но, -то_ в сочетании с винительным падежом имени: _Роботу виконано; Заходи вжито._ В таких случаях в русском языке используется двусоставное предложение: _Работа выполнена; Меры приняты._
(с. 305, §151. Близость синтаксических систем русского и украинского языков)

----------


## Zaya

В составных количественных числительных склоняется каждое слово в отдельности: И.— _четыреста семьдесят девять;_ Р.— _четырехсот семидесяти девяти_ и т. д. В украинском языке наблюдается тенденция к склонению по одному типу числительных от _двух_ до _восьмидесяти_ (исключая _сорок)._ Под влиянием числительных _два, три, четыре_ в XVI—XVII веках появляются формы типа _п’ятьох, п’ятьом, п’ятьма_ или _п’ятьома, семи_ и _сімох, сімом, сьома_ и _сімома._ В творительном падеже украинские числительные от _двух_ до _восьмидесяти_ оканчиваются только на _-ма: п’ятьма (п’ятьома), дев’ятьма (дев’ятьома), п’ятдесятьма (п’ятдесятьома)._
(с. 226, §119. Количественные числительные)

----------


## Zaya

Вместе с тем русский, украинский и белорусский языки выработали в ходе исторического развития отличия, определяющие их как самостоятельные языки. При сопоставлении русского и украинского языков выделяются следующие основные дифференциальные черты.
 В фонетических системах: произношение взрывного [_г_] в русском языке и более заднего, фарингального [_h_] в украинском (взрывной [_г_] в украинском встречается только в словах типа _ганок);_ сочетания переднеязычных согласных с [_j_] в русском языке и удлинение соответствующих согласных в украинском: _платье, ночью — плаття, ніччю;_ сочетания неначальных плавных согласных [_р_], [_л_] с [_о_], [_е_] в ряде корней русского языка и сочетания с [_и_] в украинском языке (результат падения редуцированных): _кровавый, греметь, блестеть — кривавий, гриміти, блистіти;_ сочетания [_о_], [_е_] с последующим [_j_] в русском языке и сочетания с [_и_] в украинском (на месте редуцированного гласного [_ы_]): _мою, шея — мию, шия;_ произношение ударного [_о_] после мягкого согласного перед твердым в русском языке и [_е_] после твердого согласного в украинском: _тёмный, зелёный — темний, зелений;_ оглушение звонких согласных в конце слова в русском и отсутствие оглушения в соотносительных словах в украинском: голу[_п’_] — голу[_б_]; произношение на месте бывшего [_ѣ_] звука [_е_] в русском и [_і_] в украинском: _сено, белый — сіно, білий;_ произношение [_о_], [_е_] в закрытом слоге (нового происхождения) в русском языке и [_і_] в украинском: _конь, печь — кінь, піч;_ произношение начального безударного [_и_] перед согласным в русском языке и его отсутствие в украинском: _игра, иголка — гра, голка;_ наличие [_ч’_] в русском и [_ч_] в украинском.
(с. 9, §3.  Русский язык среди других славянских языков) 
[_ѣ_] — снова ять, конечно.

----------


## Zaya

В древнерусском языке для обозначения двух предметов в ряду однородных _(два сына)_ и парных предметов, мыслимых как одно целое _(глаза),_ употреблялась особая форма двойственного числа. К XIV веку эта форма вышла из употребления, уступив место форме множественного числа. Однако в некоторых словах русского и украинского языков сохранились прежние окончания двойственного числа в отдельных формах.
 Старые формы именительного падежа двойственного числа слов мужского и среднего рода со значением парности употребляются в современном русском языке как формы множественного числа: _берега, бока, рога, рукава, уши, колени_ и др. (ср. в украинском: _береги, боки, роги, коліна,_ а также _рукава, уші_ при форме _рукави, вуха._ Ср. также русское _усы_ и украинское _вуса)._
 Остатки двойственного числа обнаруживаются в форме существительных мужского рода при числительном _два_ (по аналогии и при числительных _три, четыре),_ которая сейчас воспринимается как родительный падеж единственного числа: _два стола, четыре шагá._ В украинском языке пережитками двойственного числа являются окончания творительного падежа множественного числа некоторых существительных: _дверима, очима, плечима._
(с. 186, §107. Категория числа имен существительных)

----------

